

Ask YC: Naming a startup - aneesh

Right now, it's me and a friend hacking together a prototype, and talking with advisors/customers in the field (we're working on a biomedical app).  At what point do we need to have a name?  Also, how did you name your startup?
======
xirium
> At what point do we need to have a name?

A name can stick from very early in development. See
[http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&s...](http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story=Bicycle.txt)

> Also, how did you name your startup?

See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=152896>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=141954> and
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=44745>

~~~
timcederman
...and <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=146695> :)

------
tlrobinson
We've gone through several company and product names. Old product names can
just become code names, etc. Your official company name doesn't need to have
anything to do with your public-facing product name.

They key thing is you pretty much _need_ the .com domain name for whatever
name you choose for your product. And it should be easy to spell and remember.

Personally, I don't like the current "Web 2.0" trend of making up gibberish
names, or putting two semi-random English words together, but there certainly
are exceptions that work well.

~~~
bigtoga
Absolutely - did I write this? Sure seems to me that I did ;)

------
mrtron
Along this thread, what are the rules for naming a product?

Could I name a news website something like mrtron.com presents Swoosh - a new
social networking site for skydivers!

Or is there copywrite infringement from Nike even though its not remotely
similar? How do I determine if a product name is legal/good? Does the process
differ from a company name?

Could I name my product the name of a company? Could my product be: mrtron.com
presents Fruits of the Loom! A social networking site sharing the results of
weaving!

To answer your question...I pick funny names like the ones I just mentioned
(not necessarily an existing product though)....mainly for my own
entertainment. I usually figure I will rebrand later but rarely do.

~~~
lakeeffect
i.skydive or we.skydive would be a better name than swoosh. Web 2.0's have
lost the point that a name should describe what it is, myspace, facebook, the
names are what they do. New Balance is a better name for a shoe then nike.
Nike has spent a lot of money for an association to exist between shoes and
nike. What i would recommend is to go with a term that skydivers would know
that non skydivers wouldnt know until they dove from a plane. The niche is
more closely sync'd if they can have a name that only they understand, it adds
to the experience. Also people will want to explain the name to others.

------
elad
I think that names shape the way in which you think about your product, as
well as the way that other people you talk to respond to your idea. Hence, a
good name up-front is important IMHO. When trying to select a name, think
about the message that the name sends, the impression that it leaves, the way
it primes whoever hears it for the first time. It doesn't have to be
descriptive of what you're doing, but it should probably convey your general
approach to how the company should be - e.g. serious vs. fun (personally, I
prefer the "fun", but it's really a personal thing).

------
joshwa
[http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#t...](http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#toc33)

------
DaniFong
Just use a codeword until you either think of somehing good or need to start
selling to users, hires, or investors.

------
ra
Main point, make sure you don't pick something that is already a trademark.

Second point, it should be memorable, and ideally - the .com should be
available (even consider the .com resale market for a generic name if you have
the funds)

Best of luck!

------
jdavid
pick the worst name you can think of, it will make it easier to change it.
after a few changes you will know when you have the right one. mediocre names
tend to stick around too long.

------
keven
find a funny-sounding word from Dr. Seuss books and get back to the product..
worked for a few startups

------
maxklein
Just hire me for an IM brain storming session, and I'll help you come up with
a name. No cost up front, and you send me the cash when you have a name you're
satisfied with.

Not to brag, but I'm one of those creative types.

